# Opening Day (Night)



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that's the way to start the season.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey MATT, great to see you on the water... Nice pix, nice fish.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nicely done sir!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Great way to start Matt. About time someone got out and caught something good to eat.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice catch man


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

nice.
how did you prepare the snook?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats it? Hammer put you to shame.......................


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Thats it? Hammer put you to shame.......................


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] That's just not right, Aaron! Besides, I paid a guide and went during closed season. He did it on his own, amidst who knows how much competition. Not quite comparing apples to apples... :


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I was done for under four dollars, that was due to 2-lost Jigs, If you don't lose them your not fishing deep enoff....

1 1/2 ounce - Best for: Snook; striped bass)When the night is a little windy and the outgoing tide is reaching its peak pull, the 1 1/2 ounce Red Tail Hawk fished behind a South Florida bridge piling will get hit like a freight train. The Eastern Florida jetties will see scores of Red Tail Hawks casting into the inlets. Drifting the spring sounds with the red-headed Hawk will resemble an injured bunker - irresistible for a striper. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Buy Now! 
Price: $1.94


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Matt, back in the day : we used to pinch off the back end(right behind that flat section in the middle) of an 8" Mann's Jelly worm, in red naturally. I swear that makes a great jig even better. We fished them mostly in Bakers Haulover and a little bit around the south jetties at Port Everglades. Of course the snook killed them, but they worked on Muttons off the 3rd reef too.  You're right about loosing them, if you're not, you're definitely not in the zone. Probably one of the greatest lures ever and like you said, cheap too.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > Thats it? Hammer put you to shame.......................
> 
> 
> [smiley=1-lmao.gif] That's just not right, Aaron! Besides, I paid a guide and went during closed season. He did it on his own, amidst who knows how much competition. Not quite comparing apples to apples... :


not to pile on  but Matt did it with artie's in and around some knarly rock and current. I can say after doing it many, many years myself as a young and crazed snook addict, jig fishing the bottom of those inlets is finesse fishing at its best.

Jeff, no doubt those fish you caught were amazing both in size and numbers. Incredible doesn't begin to cover that outing.


----------

